# 20 gallon long planted journal



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

finally found a way to hang my cfls above the tank
heres my setup and first pictures:

tank 20 gallon long (30x12x12)
substrate eco complete
heater 100 watt stealth
light 2x23 watt spiral cfl
filter aquaclear hob 100 gph
co2 diy with 2x2 liters gonna install the reactor tomorrow
1 betta fish 
front hc back lots of stems
thinking about dosing with 1/8 tsp kno3 1/64 tsp kh2po4 1ml flourish once a week(hope doing it right)
any ideas ,suggestions are very welcome


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

1 more


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

That should be one HAPPY betta!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

look at all of us with our bettas! welcome to the club  your also qualified for the 20 long club  looks good!


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

lol hes so happy that he dances in the water never hides.


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Yay for bettas in 10+ gallons.


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

why do i feel like im the only one keeping single fish in a 20 gallon


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

LesPaul said:


> why do i feel like im the only one keeping single fish in a 20 gallon


Cause most of us can't resist adding more to the tank . . . I know I can't, LOL!


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

its going to be a looong night


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

Great tank! I want to put my 2 cents in if you don't mind.

As much as I loooove cheap and free I tried the yeast method for about 6-8 months. Going under the aquarium and shaking the bottles every couple days so it doesn't settle, and then dumping out the funky yeast water and measuring up a new batch in multiple bottles, got to be a big pain in my butt. So I splurged and hunted around ebay for parts and assembled a 5lb CO2 system, brand new, for about $150 shipped, and I've never looked back.

Now, because the system is on a 20L like yours, I only have to touch it once a year and that's to refill it. Yes it last a whole year! And it's only $20 to get it refilled locally.

:biggrin:


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

thx for your comment craig.i know pressurized system will be cheaper in the long run, more stable and labor free but its out of my budget right now.i think i rushed little bit,but ill save some money and maybe like 2-3 months later ill get one thx again


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah it was the same thing for me when I set up. I just wanted to express how nice it was "set it, and forget it." lol


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great any plans for a hard scape?


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

if i can get my hc carpet, im gonna take the stem plants and put some rock in


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

a lot of pearling but no growth so far.got a little bit green spot algae on the front glass.btw i found some fry in my cichlid tank and put them in a seperate tank.heres the pics and a link to my fry video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n29AirI6HA


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

i start to dose with 1/64 tsp kh2po4 , 1/8+1/32 tsp kno3 and 1 ml flourish once a week whats your opinion should i modify?


----------



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

too cool. The fry are so tiny! Good luck with them.

Patti


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

after battling with every kind of algae, things start to get better


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

switched to an eheim ecco
added 1 more 23w spiral cfl for even distribution of light and raised it little bit
2 ml excel every day(i got anacharis in my tank and its doin well no melting and best grower in the tank)
still got that diy co2
2 ml flourish every other day
1/64 tsp kh2po4 every other day
1/4 tsp kno3 every other day
90% weekly water change


----------



## LesPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

after 1 week nothing changed much just removed cabomba and other needle leafed plant
all stems doin fine hc needs 1-2 more weeks to cover the whole substrate.it was all about to grow hc so i didnt pay attention about aquascaping just put the stem plants randomly.after the first trim prolly next week i want to organize my background im thinking like one corner with brazilian pennyworth other corner wisteria middle with rotala and anacharis


----------

